# my diet needing tips beginner here



## tcd_burg (May 5, 2011)

hi there juat looking for some advice on my diet my diet is

6.30 porrage with 300ml of milk

10 am diet shake (scimax diet ) for every 50g scoup it has 20g protein

12.30 either turkey in bread or soup not both

6.30 dinner

what do yous think of my diet as i want to get a bit of shape i am currently 14st and 6 foot

forgot to add i am currently using diet pills and diet shake but wonder if i should start using protien instead thanks


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

so what is dinner? you actually sound like your starving yourself.


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

seems to be lacking a bit pal, are you looking to bulk up? get more defined? etc


----------



## tcd_burg (May 5, 2011)

i am happy with my weight guys i want to get more deffanition but dont want to add weight if you get me as for my dinner i usally eat anything i know its not great but ill have chips and chicken anything really forgot to say i recently got some dbol as i got told it would help me acheive my goals but have not touched it yet thanks


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

break fast i would add whey, and get a better shake. look at myprotein, much cheaper than what you are using and higher protein count.

lunch maybe rice,brocolli and chicken.

another meal could be chili,rice and veg.

snacks inbetween could be nuts? cashews almonds etc

make sure you get a post work out shake in you

omlette with with tuna

cottage cheese before bed, peanut butter. fish oils.

theres alot you could add, but you DO need to add more to your diet, more experienced guys could plan you a good diet, but i would take a look at the diet section and put together something from there. and do lots of reading mate. im still only learning myself


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

you are starving yourself during the day then binging on whatever at night...which clearly shows your hungry. eat more during the day...just up your intake and by the time you get to your evening meal you wont be starving and feel the need to eat chicken and chips. leangains might be good for you actually....check it out on here ,theres loads threads/post on it,type it in search box or internet!


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

I assume you're trying to loose weigh as you have posted in the loosing weight section........

Your diet is lacking lean protein and healthy fats mate. Aim for 12 cals per 1lb of lean body mass, eg..150lb lbm x 12calories=1800 cal to loose fat. That will give you your calories for the day. Keep your protein high, fat medium and carbs low.

Keep your carbs low around 150g-200g and get your protein/fat from stuff like extra lean mince/turkey/chicken/salmon/tuna/quark/milk/eggs/nuts/peanut butter/olive oil ect...........Stick to your cal limit and you will burn fat.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

he said hes happy with his weight....


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

belive it or not you will not loose weight through not eating more likely you will store fat, your better off increasing your cardio and heavy lifting routines (intensity) possibly introduce HIIT in the cardio and super sets in the lifts then go low carb use fats as a primary and make sure you get 1.5g protein per 1lb body fat also dont eat after 7pm at night and aim for a high protein breakfast, if you rly need extra help fasted cardio 20-30 mins before breakfast 3 times a week and drink 1 cup of green tea a day, also bcaa's with meals to help encourage mucsle growth and prevent losses through dieting and essential fatty acids also i recomend flax seed oil but that just me. after all this work your endurance muscles 3 times a week (abs ect) and dont underestimate the value of squats.

sorry if this seemed ranty was trying to get it out quick as im pumped from the gym and gunna go slip the missus one night


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

milmaz89 said:


> he said hes happy with his weight....


He's happy with his weight but doesn't want to add weight. He wants definition.

Definition comes with fat loss............


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

milmaz89 said:


> he said hes happy with his weight....


For his post: "i want to get a bit of shape i" and "i am currently using diet pills and diet shake" would suggest to me that he wants to lose some fat, ergo weight too.

To the OP, anywhere from 10-12cals per lb of TOTAL bodyweight in cals, and at least 1g per lb of protein is a good place to start. Carbs and fat levels are up to you so long as they fit within your calorie goal for the day, some prefer low carbs when dieting, others prefer to keep them in at a decent level.

Whack your diet into something like www.fitday.com or any other online diet tool and tell us how many calories and grams of protein, carbs and fat you're currently at. We can then adjust from there.


----------



## tcd_burg (May 5, 2011)

i am kinda lost with how much protien i should be taken and i dont even know what carbs is lol is there someone i can speak to that can right me up a plan


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

well i think my comment got taken the wrong way and i got put right in my place.

i was merely pointing out the fact he said he's happy with his weight,it wasnt a dig to anyones advice as it is all good


----------



## steven_SRi (Nov 5, 2009)

tcd_burg said:


> i am kinda lost with how much protien i should be taken and i dont even know what carbs is lol is there someone i can speak to that can right me up a plan


i would listen to bayman, he really does know his stuff. ive learned a fair amout from his posts since being on here. he is the man to be speaking to


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

actually no know im annoyed,that is incorrect. he doesnt need to lose weight for definition! he needs to lose bodyfat. so actually if your happy with your weight then you can keep your happy weight and still get definition.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

s3_abv said:


> He's happy with his weight but doesn't want to add weight. He wants definition.
> 
> Definition comes with fat loss............


fat loss doesnt mean weight.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

tcd_burg said:


> i am kinda lost with how much protien i should be taken and i dont even know what carbs is lol is there someone i can speak to that can right me up a plan


Few good tip already been given to you on how much protein/fat/carbs to take. Just work out your weight in lbs and go from there......

Carbs are sugars/starch. bread/pasta/rice/potato/sugars ect...... carbs are the most likley source to be stored as fat. They also bloat you too.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

milmaz89 said:


> fat loss doesnt mean weight.


Are you for real??

Fat loss equals a weight drop. You can't gain muscle and loose weight at the same time unless using an AAS.


----------



## jom1980 (May 6, 2011)

hey...dont be a tool , you dont know much about proper food intake,your taking diet pills and on about taking some dbol....i dont want to sound like a dick here but calm down and start doing some research on proper food and training first and foremost...after following a good diet and training routine for at least a year...you can then start to look at different supplements or compounds,but please dont do anything foolish and put your health at risk...take care


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

milmaz89 said:


> actually no know im annoyed,that is incorrect. he doesnt need to lose weight for definition! he needs to lose bodyfat. so actually if your happy with your weight then you can keep your happy weight and still get definition.


Please explain.?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

milmaz89 said:


> actually no know im annoyed,that is incorrect. he doesnt need to lose weight for definition! he needs to lose bodyfat. so actually if your happy with your weight then you can keep your happy weight and still get definition.


To do this - maintain the same weight whilst adding "definition" he would have to lose fat and add muscle at the same time, pretty much the holy grail of bodybuilding, especially without drugs. Some newbies may be able to get some "recomposition" effect such as this as they're detrained, but this soon stops too.

Please stop making this any more complicated than it needs be.


----------



## tcd_burg (May 5, 2011)

ill have a look around the site to find a right diet plan as i thought my diet was good for loosing weight and getting shape but i guess am wrong ill try find out a diet


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

s3_abv said:


> Please explain.?


if your doing weight for endurance and defintion rather then strength your going to start toning all the fat and turning it to muscle,right so that is believing you can lose fat and gain muscle,which some people disagree,whilst through experience i agree. so in that instance you are not losing weight,your are losing your bodyfat correct,but actually gaining weight through muscle. therefore in simple terms,you can lose bodyfat without losing weight. im dropping bf currently,but still maintaining a healthy weight which hasnt changed in a while,i am also gaining lean muscle at the same time. it is possible,i believe that is what he wants. not a fat loss diet,which he is currently following by his huge starvation diet,however i believe him to be uneducated hence his post on here.

actually i think the problem is posting it on a fat loss thread then saying hes happy with his weight. your right it does contradict itself as such however as you know with exercise i believe everytones ideas,experiences,opinions to contradict.

am i ranting/rambling?


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Tbh i think your ranting/rambling is over now lol.

The thing is unless your AAS assisted its pretty much impossible do gain muscle and loose fat at the same time. As Bayman has already mentioned.

You can't tone/turn muscle into fat either.


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

milmaz89 said:


> if your doing weight for endurance and defintion rather then strength your going to start toning all the fat and turning it to muscle,right so that is believing you can lose fat and gain muscle,which some people disagree,whilst through experience i agree. so in that instance you are not losing weight,your are losing your bodyfat correct,but actually gaining weight through muscle. therefore in simple terms,you can lose bodyfat without losing weight. im dropping bf currently,but still maintaining a healthy weight which hasnt changed in a while,i am also gaining lean muscle at the same time. it is possible,i believe that is what he wants. not a fat loss diet,which he is currently following by his huge starvation diet,however i believe him to be uneducated hence his post on here.
> 
> actually i think the problem is posting it on a fat loss thread then saying hes happy with his weight. your right it does contradict itself as such however as you know with exercise i believe everytones ideas,experiences,opinions to contradict.
> 
> am i ranting/rambling?


Your not making much sense, that's for sure.

The fact you said "your going to start toning all the fat and turning it to muscle" pretty much confirms for me you have no idea what you're talking about.

Have a read of this and get back to me: Adding Muscle whilst losing fat - Q&A


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

tbh i think anything i say will be wrong according to you two! i am just giving my opinion through my experience,training,knowledge. if you dont agree with it then thats fine,it doesnt however mean its incorrect.

i will take on board what you say and appreciate your feedback to my comments.


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

milmaz89 said:


> tbh i think anything i say will be wrong according to you two! i am just giving my opinion through my experience,training,knowledge. if you dont agree with it then thats fine,it doesnt however mean its incorrect.
> 
> i will take on board what you say and appreciate your feedback to my comments.


I think you're just being stubborn for being corrected on a stupid post.

So in your training/experience/knowledge you have physically turned/tonned fat into muscle!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

yes correct i am being stubborn.

i know what i mean even if no one else does.

ok and yes i stand corrected.

happy?


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

milmaz89 said:


> yes correct i am being stubborn.
> 
> i know what i mean even if no one else does.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to keep digging. But what do you mean, i know what i mean even if no one else does...............


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

s3_abv said:


> I'm sorry to keep digging. But what do you mean, i know what i mean even if no one else does...............


im going to start digging soon,a very big hole to put you in,then im going to cover it back up.

your now purposly trying to get a bite out of me and its not happening!!!


----------



## jom1980 (May 6, 2011)

this post is going way off topic....its like a wierd dating website...all this talk of digging holes


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

milmaz89 said:


> actually no know im annoyed,that is incorrect. he doesnt need to lose weight for definition! he needs to lose bodyfat. so actually if your happy with your weight then you can keep your happy weight and still get definition.


If ypou don't want to answer the OP with constructive advice then don't. He needs to lose fat so why argue the pedantics?

Grant and Steve have given you some great advice. Look to 10-12 cals per lb of bodywieght, keep protein high and lift heavt weights relative to your capability. I personally benefit from 20-30 mins steady state cv straight after weights, bit IMO any cardio is good 3-4 times a week.

Good luck


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

milmaz89 said:


> im going to start digging soon,a very big hole to put you in,then im going to cover it back up.
> 
> your now purposly trying to get a bite out of me and its not happening!!!


You're digging deeper, get off your high horse and back these made up statments about turning/toning fat into muscle!

Sorry to the OP for thread crapping.


----------



## tcd_burg (May 5, 2011)

can someone post up the links to diet plans for toning up on here as i cant find any links


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

tcd_burg said:


> can someone post up the links to diet plans for toning up on here as i cant find any links


Search in the diet section.


----------

